# Any recommendations for the Brahms Piano Quintet?



## regnaDkciN (May 24, 2011)

I've heard good things about the Belcea/Till Fellner and the classic Budapest/Rudolf Serkin, but really don't know much about other versions. Anyone here have their favorites?


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

This thread from last year may be of some help.

https://www.talkclassical.com/59774-brahms-piano-quintet-op.html?highlight=brahms+piano+quintet


----------



## regnaDkciN (May 24, 2011)

Thanks. Strangely, I did a search on "Brahms Piano Quintet" and that one didn't show up.


----------



## Knorf (Jan 16, 2020)

There are many good ones. You won't go wrong with Rubenstein/Guarneri or Pollini/Italiano, and I have a strong fondness for Fleisher/Emerson if you'd like something more recent. All three of those are wonderful, but there are many others.

A newer one I've had my eye on is Staier/Leipziger. Anyone have thoughts about that one?

Any recommendable period instruments recordings?


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

This from the 70's is what I have. Out of print but you might find a copy on ebay. I got this and some other old Cleveland Quartet recordings as free downloads some time ago.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Richter and the Borodins for me, with Curzon and the Amadeus Quartet also getting an honourable mention.


----------



## vincula (Jun 23, 2020)

Animal the Drummer said:


> .... with Curzon and the Amadeus Quartet also getting an honourable mention.


This is the one I've got. Coupled with the lovely Schubert Trout quintet the album's worth every penny.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Off the top of my head I have:

Amadeus Quartet w/Christoph Eschenbach
Guarneri Quartet w/Arthur Rubinstein
Quartetto Italiano w/Maurizio Pollini
Budapest String Quartet w/Rudolf Serkin

I have nothing to complain about with any of them, although my favorite is probably Guarneri with Rubinstein.


----------



## sbmonty (Jan 11, 2014)

Similar to realdeal. Also have the Takács recording. Slight preference for that one, but all three are fine.

Amadeus Quartet w/Christoph Eschenbach
Quartetto Italiano w/Maurizio Pollini
Takács Quartet w/Stephen Hough


----------

